# Fire in Church



## Ladyberyl (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm planning to purchase a 7" tablet soon and will want to use it for reading the Bible in church as well as other things. My iPad is too big and my iPhone is too small.  (I use the YouVersion Bible app which runs on many platforms.)

Has anyone been successful in minimizing the distracting glow of the Fire HD?  If so, how do you do it?  Software?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I never thought of the glow of the screen as 'distracting', but you can turn it down if it's too bright. By default it's set to auto-sense the ambient light and set the brightness accordingly. But you can set it manually also.

There's also an app that lets you fine tune it even further:


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

pheww......I thought there was a fire in your church!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

One of my daughters uses her first gen. Fire in church, and there's never a problem with the glow from the screen. My other daughter and I use our Kindles (keyboard and Paperwhite or Touch), and there's never been a distraction at all. I love using my Kindle in church!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just pull down the settings and tap on Brightness and move the slider.


----------



## Mamaduk (Mar 14, 2012)

The brightness of a screen is generally only distracting in a darker setting.  Churches tend to be pretty bright so I've never noticed any distraction from screens being used (about half the adult members of my church use some sort of screen for their scripture - whether that's a phone or tablet).  The brightness is adjustable, though, if you feel it's too bright.


----------



## Ladyberyl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.    I have a regular Kindle now after trading my original Kindle for the original iPad 2.5 years ago.  I can't use YouVersion on it but I know it is superior for reading and not being distracting. 

I'm still debating between the Kindle HD and the Nexus 7 tablet and hoping the Kindle screen would be a little better for reading.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought that there was a fire in the church & you lost your tablet. I guess it would read better if you said Kindle Fire instead....just saying.


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

I've just started using my Fire (just bought from my wife) in a men's group Bible study. One of men has been using his Fire for near a year now in church and loves it. I'm looking forward to using mine. 

(my wife wanted the new Fire HD so I kinda sorta inherited hers........for a fee!)


----------

